# Plz help... I can't use Datatraveler 2.0 on Vista.. it requires Drivers..



## rocker (Sep 12, 2007)

Plz help... I can't use Datatraveler 2.0 on Vista.. it requires Drivers.. but i can't find any drivers?? thta shouldn't have happened with Vista..but its happening...so plz help


----------



## slugger (Sep 13, 2007)

DataTraveler Flash drive r Vista-compatible

check it out *HERE*

no drivers needed

problem due to sum other reason

r u facin d same problem wit all flash frives or just dis 1?

if u gettin d same problem wit all falsh fdrives den probably ur USB slots disabled thru BIOS

mite wan2 enable dem


----------



## rocker (Sep 16, 2007)

i can only use Toshiba ped drives... rest all require drivers i don't know why... but i can use all those Pen Drives on XP...

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
  Architecture:	x86
  Hardware Id:	UMB\STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_1.00#000000000000000000000024&0#
  OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	16393


----------



## fred1701 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have the same problem with my data traveler USB stick. 
My Vista (x64) detects the stick but doesn't assign any driver letter to it. 

But I have no problem reading it from an XP computer. 
And my Vista can read all other drives (Corsair Stick, USB hard disk)...

Do you have any idea what it could be?

Thanks

Fred


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 7, 2008)

Myself using Data Traveller On Vista without any problems ..... its Vista Ready ! Only ReadyBoost isn't supported !


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 7, 2008)

So , why'd u guys bump a ~6 month old thread again?


----------



## fred1701 (Jun 7, 2008)

rayraven said:


> So , why'd u guys bump a ~6 month old thread again?



Because I googled my problem and found this thread


----------

